

Assange's Op-Ed in The Australian - teoruiz
http://blogs.theaustralian.news.com.au/mediadiary/index.php/australianmedia/comments/julian1/

======
sachitgupta
Similar discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1978955>

